# Ok, I was bored.....ROTFL



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21785


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

lol, those are cool


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Give them enough time and money and scientists will figure out how to make some of those crosses.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks, my kids enjoyed the pics (ok I might have liked a couple of them too  )


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

Those pics are really cool! I wish I could photoshop that well.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Im pretty sure those were originally from a contest on this site - worth1000.com

I love this photoshop stuff.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, those pics are seriously amazing!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

dang it, it is blocked for me. I'll have to look it up on another computer since I'm at school right now.


----------

